# foggy morning reds and trout



## smooth move (Sep 25, 2012)

got out in the fog this morning and picked these guys up. all on spinnerbaits and topwaters. was supposed to do a job in the shop, but that got put on the back burner---maybe tomorrow?


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

Looks like about a six taco trout there! Some nice big boys fer sure. East or west bay? Thanks for the pics.


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

much better than working anytime!!! nice fish!


----------



## smooth move (Sep 25, 2012)

Mac1528 said:


> Looks like about a six taco trout there! Some nice big boys fer sure. East or west bay? Thanks for the pics.


west bay Mack. i live on highland bayou, bout 1/8th mile from the bay.


----------



## smooth move (Sep 25, 2012)

*changing diet*

picked up a couple more reds this afternoon and found a belly full of sand eels in one of em! looks like i'll be throwin some kind of eel for a while.


----------

